# REwatching Chael vs Silva



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Round 1 - They both square off but you get the feeling Silva will dominate him. Chael ends up landing a straight that almost drops silva but not quiet. They keep trading and Silva gets caught again. Now for some reason that i still cant figure out he puts his hand down and lets Chael hit him 2-3 more times before Chael shoots and gets a double leg. Chael from here dominates Silva and lands alot of big shots from the top. 10-9 or 10-8 Chael (Changing it because i agree with both scores)

Round 2 - Chael moving forward they exchange for a short time before Chael takes Silva down at will. From here he goes to beat the crap out of him BUT not landing anything huge and the round ends. 10-9 Chael

Round 3 - Round 3 very similar to round 2. 10-9 Chael

Round 4 - Chael moves forward as normal but Silva comes out with some kind of jumping kick. Silva ends up throwing a vicious elbow that buckles Chael but he ends up standing on his feet right away. Silva continues the attack while Chael tries to fire back but nothing lands. Chael clearly in danger ends up going for a shot in which Silva sprawls and reverses it thus ending up on top of Chael. Chael reverses his position and ends up on top of silva. Here Chael goes to beating on Anderson until the round ends BUT he doesnt land anything big. 10-9 Chael

Round 5 - Chael goes for a takedown but Silva avoids it. Chael then ends up landing a shot that drops silva but it looks like its more of a slip then an actual knockdown. Chael gets on top and landing more shots. He manages to land some good shots to the body and to the side of the head of Anderson in this round. Anderson land a good right hand from the bottom but the others miss. Chael keeps throwing small shots to Anderson and out of no where Anderson throws up a Triangle Choke. Sonnen looks like he might be able to get out because he throws his leg over but then ends up tapping. Rewatching it i believe that he tapped ONCE then changed his mind but it was too late.

Anderson Silva wins...

IMO rematch ASAP.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Round 1 - They both square off but you get the feeling Silva will dominate him. Chael ends up landing a straight that almost drops silva but not quiet. They keep trading and Silva gets caught again. Now for some reason that i still cant figure out he puts his hand down and lets Chael hit him 2-3 more times before Chael shoots and gets a double leg. Chael from here dominates Silva and lands alot of big shots from the top. 10-9 Chael
> 
> Round 2 - Chael moving forward they exchange for a short time before Chael takes Silva down at will. From here he goes to beat the crap out of him BUT not landing anything huge and the round ends. 10-9 Chael
> 
> ...


AMEN............


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The first round was really ******* weird Anderson wasn't even trying to defend a lot of the time on the ground either. He was a completely different fighter from the third round on. Maybe he just needed his adrenaline to kick in and block out the pain from the broken ribs but that doesn't explain the first really.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I havent re-watched yet, but I scored the 3 first rounds 10-8 Sonnen. 4th I had 10-9 Sonnen.

I mean, If the first 3 rounds Isnt a 10-8, then what Is?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Round 1 - They both square off but you get the feeling Silva will dominate him. Chael ends up landing a straight that almost drops silva but not quiet. They keep trading and Silva gets caught again. Now for some reason that i still cant figure out he puts his hand down and lets Chael hit him 2-3 more times before Chael shoots and gets a double leg. Chael from here dominates Silva and lands alot of big shots from the top. 10-9 Chael
> 
> Round 2 - Chael moving forward they exchange for a short time before Chael takes Silva down at will. From here he goes to beat the crap out of him BUT not landing anything huge and the round ends. 10-9 Chael
> 
> ...


No joke he wanted to test out his power. Anderson Silva is a different breed of fighter and champion. He wants a true challenge and he actually got it surprisingly from Chael. 

Check this video out and you'll know what I'm talking about. If he can take the full brunt of his power and shake it off then that "usually" breaks your opponent mentally. Kind of like with Carwin against Brock. Carwin was tired, but look at him after the round was over on his stool. He was dumbfounded...and demoralized... 

Skip to 7:25 and you'll see Anderson Silva testing out Jorge's power in the clinch.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I havent re-watched yet, but I scored the 3 first rounds 10-8 Sonnen. 4th I had 10-9 Sonnen.
> 
> I mean, If the first 3 rounds Isnt a 10-8, then what Is?


The first was a legitimate 10-8 the second and third weren't you have to do a ton of damage as well as have the round be one sided to get a 10-8 in mma.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah that was a crazy fight, all props to Anderson to finish the non finisher


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I havent re-watched yet, but I scored the 3 first rounds 10-8 Sonnen. 4th I had 10-9 Sonnen.
> 
> I mean, If the first 3 rounds Isnt a 10-8, then what Is?


I was very close to scoring round 1 10-8 for Chael but then i thought of Tito vs Forrest 2 (round 3) and i decided it wasnt as one sided as that round was. Still a VERY 1 sided round and i dont blame anyone for scoring it 10-8. Round 2 and 3 though Dominating he doesnt land anything HUGE and Silva tries to fire back from the bottom which is why i say 10-9.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Interesting thread.

This might sound a bit off, but to me it looked like the cut over Chael's left eye caused the distraction that Silva capitalized on.

I am just rewatching the fight, and as Chael is going out the fifth round, the cut looks pretty deep... 

With a little over 3 minutes left of the fight, Chael is in Silva's guard and peppering his- at this point-passive opponent with rabbitpunches along with a few power punches. 

Silva then connects with a sharp elbow at about 3 minutes, which makes Sonnen's facial expression shift momentarily, from focused to in pain. 
Silva then becomes more active from the bottom and begins to annoy him with touching the cut and punching towards the cut. 

Sonnen leans back to avoid it and punches to the body. Silva catches him again with a punch from the bottom at 2:13. Sonnen tries to protect the cut with his arm, then rest his head in Silva's body while covering his head with his arm. 

THEN Silva catches him with the triangle. Overinterpretation or correct observation?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

fullcontact said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> This might sound a bit off, but to me it looked like the cut over Chael's left eye caused the distraction that Silva capitalized on.
> 
> ...


Could be the truth.. i personally thought the right that Anderson Landed had him rocked somewhat which made him easier to get caught. I just wonder how dominant Chael would be if he trained BJJ his whole life.... He has to be kicking himself right now because he thinks BJJ is gay.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Could be the truth.. i personally thought the right that Anderson Landed had him rocked somewhat which made him easier to get caught. I just wonder how dominant Chael would be if he trained BJJ his whole life.... He has to be kicking himself right now because he thinks BJJ is gay.


he would have been great but problem is if he trained BJJ was his wrestling be this good?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Could be the truth.. i personally thought the right that Anderson Landed had him rocked somewhat which made him easier to get caught. I just wonder how dominant Chael would be if he trained BJJ his whole life.... He has to be kicking himself right now because he thinks BJJ is gay.


Yeah. He def needs to train more BJJ. Most of his losses have been subs.


Anyway, I recommend everyone to go and rewatch the fight and see for yourself how big a role that cut had. I personally feel it had a big part.



Nevertheless, Silva's superior experience and groundgame were also determining factors.

http://www.fighthymn.net/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

fullcontact said:


> Yeah. He def needs to train more BJJ. Most of his losses have been subs.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I recommend everyone to go and rewatch the fight and see for yourself how big a role that cut had. I personally feel it had a big part.
> ...


Superior Ground game??? I hardly think thats the case here. Chael proved that he is FAR superior to Silva on the ground. Silva proved that Chael needs to only slip up for a second to get caught in a submission... how likely it is to happen again i dont know. Even when Silva was on Top Chael proved he far superior on the ground becasue he reversed him in an instant.

But i guess this is how you define ground game. If it is Jiu Jitsu?? Then yeah. If it is overall then i think we have to give the nod to Chael here.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael did something no one has done right out the gate he pressed. Silva did not get that minute to feel his opponent out. I think that cut had nothing to do with it, in the nate fight he had a worst cut but still managed to keep his composure and won.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Superior Ground game??? I hardly think thats the case here. Chael proved that he is FAR superior to Silva on the ground. Silva proved that Chael needs to only slip up for a second to get caught in a submission... how likely it is to happen again i dont know. Even when Silva was on Top Chael proved he far superior on the ground becasue he reversed him in an instant.
> 
> But i guess this is how you define ground game. If it is Jiu Jitsu?? Then yeah. If it is overall then i think we have to give the nod to Chael here.


 By groundgame I mean BJJ, not wrestling. Yes Chael got caught, no question. Grapplingwise, Chael dominated most of the fight, absolutely.
Anderson superior BJJ experience, along with the bottom strikes towards the cut seemed to settle the deal imo.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If there's anything we learned from this fight it's that the recipe to defeating Anderson Silva is to push the pace and take him down while having good BJJ defense and awareness. Chael had the first two pieces down but unfortunately lacks the third part. Someone like GSP, though, could definitely put the recipe to work and defeat Silva IMO.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Chael pummeled and dominated Silva convincingly for 4 1/2 rounds, yet got caught and submitted in the end. It wasn't a close fight, but yet the finish was not controversial either. Not sure we've ever seen a title fight end quite like this. I'm ok with an immediate rematch, but I'm also ok if he doesn't get one. :dunno:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Chael pummeled and dominated Silva convincingly for 4 1/2 rounds, yet got caught and submitted in the end. It wasn't a close fight, but yet the finish was not controversial either. Not sure we've ever seen a title fight end quite like this. I'm ok with an immediate rematch, but I'm also ok if he doesn't get one. :dunno:


Thats probably the most irritating part for me. Having Silva WIN after a complete 1 sided fight with Chael swinging the hammer.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Round 1 - They both square off but you get the feeling Silva will dominate him. Chael ends up landing a straight that almost drops silva but not quiet. They keep trading and Silva gets caught again. Now for some reason that i still cant figure out he puts his hand down and lets Chael hit him 2-3 more times before Chael shoots and gets a double leg. Chael from here dominates Silva and lands alot of big shots from the top. 10-9 or 10-8 Chael (Changing it because i agree with both scores)
> 
> Round 2 - Chael moving forward they exchange for a short time before Chael takes Silva down at will. From here he goes to beat the crap out of him BUT not landing anything huge and the round ends. 10-9 Chael
> 
> ...


I think Silva has been training way to much with the Nogueira brothers, it seems as he is developing the style of taking shots and submitting LOL


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

YousefTheGreat said:


> I think Silva has been training way to much with the Nogueira brothers, it seems as he is developing the style of taking shots and submitting LOL


lol naw the nogs has made him great. I think it has to do with that sob steven Seagal.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

Sonnen should get an immediate rematch!

He battered the p4p best guy in the world for nearly 5 rounds like no one has before, he deserves it.

Sonnen is a beast but just needs to always be aware when staying in someones guard like that. 5 rounds is a long time to not make a mistake in the guard against Silva, the first one he made he ends up tapping. Sonnen is a freak on the ground, but I think he may of thought he had Silva beat and then lapsed in concentration and that's why he didn't see the triangle coming.

Why would you not wanna see these two go at it again, it was an epic battle of the two best MW in the world. No one else is gonna come close to beating Silva in the division so let them go at it again right away I say.

As much as I love Belfort I really think he needs a dominant performance at 185 against the next top guy just to tune up before a title fight.

Sonnen proved that you can be effective standing if you get in Silva's face too, he just wasn't scared like everybody else and I think Silva couldn't work out why. I don't think Silva let him hit him like some suggest, I just think he was surprised that Sonnen could hit him and that he had some decent power.

What a fight! I'm watching it again. 

(lets out a chant) REMATCH, REMATCH, REMATCH, REMATCH!!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It was strange indeed. Anderson losing in the stand-up and getting dropped was mind-boggling. Silva has a monster chin. He's never absorbed that kind of punishment...*ever*. It was also strange that he rarely protected himself. If Anderson did have a messed up rib, it showed because he clearly didn't look himself. Not to take away from Chael, he brought it but Silva has never looked that bad in a fight. With Sonnen beating Silva that bad and still couldn't finish him speaks volumes about Anderson's true heart. Never underestimate the heart of a champion. I really hope there's a rematch...

_...2010 has been crazy- Fedor loses. B.J. loses. Machida loses. Anderson & Brock survived their worst ass-beatings ever. I wonder how this year will end?... _


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> lol naw the nogs has made him great. I think it has to do with that sob steven Seagal.


yea i know, it was meant for humor lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...It was strange indeed. Anderson losing in the stand-up and getting dropped was mind-boggling. Silva has a monster chin. He's never absorbed that kind of punishment...*ever*. It was also strange that he rarely protected himself. If Anderson did have a messed up rib, it showed because he clearly didn't look himself. Not to take away from Chael, he brought it but Silva has never looked that bad in a fight. *With Sonnen beating Silva that bad and still couldn't finish him speaks volumes about Anderson's true heart. Never underestimate the heart of a champion.* I really hope there's a rematch...
> 
> [I*]...2010 has been crazy- Fedor loses. B.J. loses. Machida loses. Anderson & Brock survived their worst ass-beatings ever. I wonder how this year will end?...* [/I]


It is indeed an interesting year...for a moment I really thought the reign of all the top champs were over. Out of the smoking ashes only one true champion emerges...


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I wanna see rematch, but personally I want Vitor to have his shot first.
Nice to see Sonnen outstriking Silva though, makes me feel even more confident about my Vitor (T)KOing Silva prediction.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Chael tapped end off.

He was on top for four rounds and didn't end in there and in the end it cost him.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

What everyone seems to overlook is that Chael had the fight won, he could have coasted. Instead he tried to finish the fight. Kudo's to Sonnen.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> No joke he wanted to test out his power. Anderson Silva is a different breed of fighter and champion. He wants a true challenge and he actually got it surprisingly from Chael.
> 
> Check this video out and you'll know what I'm talking about. If he can take the full brunt of his power and shake it off then that "usually" breaks your opponent mentally. Kind of like with Carwin against Brock. Carwin was tired, but look at him after the round was over on his stool. He was dumbfounded...and demoralized...
> 
> Skip to 7:25 and you'll see Anderson Silva testing out Jorge's power in the clinch.



Man, wtf it was really weird and looks the same when he took these shots with his hands down from Chael.

I don't know I believe he was really badly hurt in the fight with Chael and tried to cover it up like he's not by keeping his hands low and acting all cool.

But this video you showed me I can't find any explanation to it.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I had a bowl of 'hats' ready to chow down with some soy sauce as I got ready for that 5th round. I am absolutely amazed with Sonnen's performance.

I am a big Silva fan, but was actually disappointed when Silva won with that triangle. I felt that the 'better man' (at least for one night) lost the fight. Yes, props to Silva for fighting through broken/cracked ribs...absolutely. 

I guess that's the problem. I don't think Sonnen will get that close in a rematch. He won't get that belt to keep his promise to his dad, this was his shot. If and when he gets a rematch or fights Belfort or whoever is champion down the line, I just have a sense that this was him reaching his pinnacle. 

Absolute joy to watch him back up his words, though. I didn't think he had it in him. 
When I say I'm a fan of Silva I mean it in the sense that he has the potential to dominate any fight with anyone on the planet and can make any fight super exciting. The fact that Sonnen dominated him on the ground for 23 minutes didn't bother me as a "Silva fan" as much as it shocked the hell out of me.

I'm just disappointed that rematch may take so long to happen. Chael made a lot of non-believers into believers for sure. 

The problem with a rematch from a prediction standpoint is that he couldn't finish AS when he has/had broken/cracked ribs. Swinging to punch someone in that state has got to hurt by itself, so I think Anderson would obviously win in a rematch when healthy as well as knowing what was done to him for 23 minutes in this fight.

Superb stuff.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Chael didn't finish the fight tought and thats all that matters yesh he batterd Silva around for 4 rounds but Silva finnished it and thats all that matters.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rusko said:


> Man, wtf it was really weird and looks the same when he took these shots with his hands down from Chael.
> 
> I don't know I believe he was really badly hurt in the fight with Chael and tried to cover it up like he's not by keeping his hands low and acting all cool.
> 
> But this video you showed me I can't find any explanation to it.


The explanation is everyone who fights for a living is insane.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

HE DOES NOT DESERVE A REMATCH!!! That is just stupid. You don't get a rematch for losing. Just because he put up a good fight doesn't mean shit. HE LOST! C'mon guys, pull your heads out of your ass... Think about it. Would you be saying the same thing if it wasn't Silva? Does Carwin deserve a rematch for almost winning?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Superior Ground game??? I hardly think thats the case here. Chael proved that he is FAR superior to Silva on the ground. Silva proved that Chael needs to only slip up for a second to get caught in a submission... how likely it is to happen again i dont know. Even when Silva was on Top Chael proved he far superior on the ground becasue he reversed him in an instant.
> 
> But i guess this is how you define ground game. If it is Jiu Jitsu?? Then yeah. If it is overall then i think we have to give the nod to Chael here.


I have to watch the fight again first, to actually tell this. But how many submission attempts did silva actually do??

I don't think he tried more then 5 and one of them ended the fight! But I have to watch it again first.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

js9234 said:


> HE DOES NOT DESERVE A REMATCH!!! That is just stupid. You don't get a rematch for losing. Just because he put up a good fight doesn't mean shit. HE LOST! C'mon guys, pull your heads out of your ass... Think about it. Would you be saying the same thing if it wasn't Silva? Does Carwin deserve a rematch for almost winning?



Fanboy to the fullest.

He does deserve a re-match. He did what no one has been able to do in UFC history. I am tired of seeing Silva walk through guys. Chael was 1 minute away from being the new UFC champ. No one else has got that close with Silva. Silva will pick Belfort apart standing... just like Griffing / Cote / Franklin. Worthless fight IMO. Chael proved he can win, and I think he deserves another shot to win rather than Silva walking through someone else.

And yes, Carwin does deserve a re-match. He handed Brock his ass until Carwin gassed. If Carwin had cardio he also would be the HW champ.... which in a re-match I'm sure Carwin would fix. It seems like you want to watch fights where one fighter just dominates the entire fight? Forgive me, I like to see a battle and a war. I have zero interest in watching A. Silva fight anyone at MW except for Chael. He will walk through them, and waste another 50$ I paid for PPV.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Fanboy to the fullest.
> 
> He does deserve a re-match. He did what no one has been able to do in UFC history. I am tired of seeing Silva walk through guys. Chael was 1 minute away from being the new UFC champ. No one else has got that close with Silva. Silva will pick Belfort apart standing... just like Griffing / Cote / Franklin. Worthless fight IMO. Chael proved he can win, and I think he deserves another shot to win rather than Silva walking through someone else.
> 
> And yes, Carwin does deserve a re-match. He handed Brock his ass until Carwin gassed. If Carwin had cardio he also would be the HW champ.... which in a re-match I'm sure Carwin would fix. It seems like you want to watch fights where one fighter just dominates the entire fight? Forgive me, I like to see a battle and a war. I have zero interest in watching A. Silva fight anyone at MW except for Chael. He will walk through them, and waste another 50$ I paid for PPV.


Are you suggesting that every time a champion has a tough fight, there should be a rematch? That makes no sense. Champions are formed by surviving and winning tough fights. It sounds like you want to penalize them for not walking through their opponents instead of rewarding them.

Sonnen doesn't deserve an rematch right now. He had 23 minutes to dispatch Silva and couldn't. The fact that Silva was pushed harder than all of his previous fights and won should solidify his legacy... not tarnish it.

Having said all of that, the pool of fighters isn't deep enough in the UFC to push Sonnen down the line. With this in mind, a Sonnen rematch wouldn't entirely disappoint me.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You're not very bright are you? Your post is full of stupidity. I'll help you and highlight what is just ignorance...


PheelGoodInc said:


> Fanboy to the fullest.
> 
> *He does deserve a re-match. He did what no one has been able to do in UFC history. I am tired of seeing Silva walk through guys. Chael was 1 minute away from being the new UFC champ. No one else has got that close with Silva. Silva will pick Belfort apart standing... just like Griffing / Cote / Franklin. Worthless fight IMO. Chael proved he can win, and I think he deserves another shot to win rather than Silva walking through someone else.
> 
> And yes, Carwin does deserve a re-match. He handed Brock his ass until Carwin gassed. If Carwin had cardio he also would be the HW champ.... which in a re-match I'm sure Carwin would fix. It seems like you want to watch fights where one fighter just dominates the entire fight? Forgive me, I like to see a battle and a war. I have zero interest in watching A. Silva fight anyone at MW except for Chael. He will walk through them, and waste another 50$ I paid for PPV.*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ok chael has done what NOONE HAS EVER DONE and he won all 4 rounds and was winning the 5ht(another milestone) and was crushing him and was 1.50 from being new champ, id rather not waste my time with belfort getting KTFO,okami getting KTFO, Leben as much as i love him getting KTFO,marquart well we already saw what happened last time, wandy is the only other guy i could see giving him a challenge and lombard wont be in the ufc anytime soon.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Only people that DONT want a rematch is Silva fan boys that dont wanna see him lose the title. They would rather watch fights where Silva goes unopposed then watch a fight that he could very well lose.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Only people that DONT want a rematch is Silva fan boys that dont wanna see him lose the title. They would rather watch fights where Silva goes unopposed then watch a fight that he could very well lose.


Silva is 35 years of age! Why should he have to fight the toughest challenge of his life again?? He just beat him! Thats why championship fights are 5 round fights and aren't just 3. It shows clearly who the better fighter is.

Silva did around 5 sub attempts in the entire fight and he finished him with one of those.

Thats skill and worth being the Champion!

chael needs to get back in line. If we give everybody a rematch, how does this sport go on?? It's just pointless.. 

Shogun deserved a Rematch cause Lyoto wasn't able to finish him and you could have scored it a draw. Thast why! Anderson finished Chael as did Brock to Carwin.

If you lose because your opponent stopped you, you lost in the most obvious fashion. There is no excuse for being stopped!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Only people that DONT want a rematch is Silva fan boys that dont wanna see him lose the title. They would rather watch fights where Silva goes unopposed then watch a fight that he could very well lose.


Ah come on dude. You usually make great posts but this is definately one for the trash. Theres valid reasons why people dont want to see an immediate rematch. Like has already been said, just because a fight is a good fight, doesnt mean the loser deserves a rematch.

I said in an earlier thread - You can win 4 out of 5 rounds, but if you dont make it out of the 5th round, it doesnt mean shit!



SideWays222 said:


> Superior Ground game??? I hardly think thats the case here. Chael proved that he is FAR superior to Silva on the ground. Silva proved that Chael needs to only slip up for a second to get caught in a submission... how likely it is to happen again i dont know. Even when Silva was on Top Chael proved he far superior on the ground becasue he reversed him in an instant.
> 
> But i guess this is how you define ground game. If it is Jiu Jitsu?? Then yeah. If it is overall then i think we have to give the nod to Chael here.


Well, Sonnen is obviously better at controlling where the fight is going to be fought, but to say Sonnen has the better groundgame when he lost the fight on the ground isnt the smartest thing to say. Its a tough one but the guy got beat when the fight was on the ground, so i'd have to give the nod to Silva.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Only people that DONT want a rematch is Silva fan boys that dont wanna see him lose the title. They would rather watch fights where Silva goes unopposed then watch a fight that he could very well lose.


Thats a bit harsh... if true sometimes.

I enjoyed watching Silva getting hammered by Sonnen. It was like travelling to a new galaxy for the first time! How can anybody not be impressed and entertained!?

If they fight again, Sonnen may well win. Thats not why I'm against the fight at all. Its because, it will be like taking sides regards disciplines. Sure, Sonnen beat the crap outta Silva for all that time before the sub. That's classic BJJ for you. You're getting beat. You see a single opening. You grab your chance. You win.

To give Sonnen an immediate rematch is like calling it a fluke. That's not fair. That's how BJJ is. I've lost count of the amount of fights seen rescued from the jaws of defeat by a great sub. Its a legitimate technique. Just as legitimate as Silva knocking him the feck out in round 5. IF he had done that, who would be calling for a rematch?

Lets not forget the Chonan fight. Its not like Silva hasn't had a taste of what it feels like for Sonnen.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

js9234 said:


> HE DOES NOT DESERVE A REMATCH!!! That is just stupid. You don't get a rematch for losing. Just because he put up a good fight doesn't mean shit. HE LOST! C'mon guys, pull your heads out of your ass... Think about it. Would you be saying the same thing if it wasn't Silva? Does Carwin deserve a rematch for almost winning?


Interesting...... how can you get a re-match at all if you can't get one for losing? There has to be a winner and a loser in fights(rare exception is draws).

I notice there was a lot of Love for BJ getting an immediate rematch.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> Interesting...... how can you get a re-match at all if you can't get one for losing? There has to be a winner and a loser in fights(rare exception is draws).
> 
> I notice there was a lot of Love for BJ getting an immediate rematch.


Not from me. Although its more understandable in that case.

Like I said, if Silva KO'd Sonnen in the fifth, would there be so many people asking for a rematch? I dont think so. Why should a sub be any different?


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Interesting...... how can you get a re-match at all if you can't get one for losing? There has to be a winner and a loser in fights(rare exception is draws).
> 
> I notice there was a lot of Love for BJ getting an immediate rematch.


cus bj was clearly not himself, he wasn't close to 100%, and edgar still couldn't finish him, with a razor thin desision for edgar, also many scored bj winning.

anderson was the one hurt in this fight, and he still STOPPED sonnon...sonnon almost had 5 full rounds to stop a injured silva, and still couldn't do it, how will sonnon fair in a rematch against a healthy silva, i dont think nearly as good.

i personally wanta see silva move up to lhw, he's cleared out the middle wieght divison, nothing left for him there.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> I notice there was a lot of Love for BJ getting an immediate rematch.


BJ's fight was as a draw, Lyoto's could have been a draw as well! 

Silva stopped him! You can not win in a more impressive way then to stop your opponent.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> cus bj was clearly not himself, he wasn't close to 100%, and edgar still couldn't finish him, with a razor thin desision for edgar, also many scored bj winning.
> 
> anderson was the one hurt in this fight, and he still STOPPED sonnon...sonnon almost had 5 full rounds to stop a injured silva, and still couldn't do it, how will sonnon fair in a rematch against a healthy silva, i dont think nearly as good.
> 
> i personally wanta see silva move up to lhw, he's cleared out the middle wieght divison, nothing left for him there.


Razor thin decision? One judge(like I did) scored it 50-45.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

So according to your moronic opinion, Chael should keep getting shot after shot after shot until he beats Silva because well, let's see, not real sure why. Maybe your complete blind hate, stupidity, bias, or all of the above?


SideWays222 said:


> Only people that DONT want a rematch is Silva fan boys that dont wanna see him lose the title. They would rather watch fights where Silva goes unopposed then watch a fight that he could very well lose.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Razor thin decision? One judge(like I did) scored it 50-45.


thats you and that judges opinion. alot of people had bj winning that fight. i think it was 3-2 edgar.

edgar wont win a round in the rematch though, if bj is healthy..... do you honeslty think edgar could have takin down a healthy bj?


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> thats you and that judges opinion. alot of people had bj winning that fight. i think it was 3-2 edgar.
> 
> edgar wont win a round in the rematch though, if bj is healthy..... do you honeslty think edgar could have takin down a healthy bj?


Yep, I do.

All fighters get older, all lose the edge that made them great, if they ever were great.

I think it's time for BJ's fans to take a reality check. BJ isn't what he was. He looks like a dough boy entering the ring. It's been a long time now since BJ even looked like he trained for a fight, even though I know he does.

BJ's star is fading.


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

js9234 said:


> So according to your moronic opinion, Chael should keep getting shot after shot after shot until he beats Silva because well, let's see, not real sure why. Maybe your complete blind hate, stupidity, bias, or all of the above?


No, No, If Chael were to lose the rematch, then he would be dropped down the line and would have to fight his way back, but I think a rematch is in order here. Chael put on such a dominating performance, that he deserves another chance, and Silva should want the rematch to prove he can do it again.
If the sub came in the second or third round then maybe we wouldn't be having this conversation, but it came so close to the end of the fight that I think we should see them go at it again.
Besides, it was one hell of an entertaining fight, who wouldn't want to see it again?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm talking about an instant re-match and I don't think BJ deseves one either but I can understand the argument for it. It was somewhat contoversial. There is zero reason for Sonnen to get an INSTANT re-match. Zero contoversy, he lost, period...


Majortom505 said:


> Interesting...... how can you get a re-match at all if you can't get one for losing? There has to be a winner and a loser in fights(rare exception is draws).
> 
> I notice there was a lot of Love for BJ getting an immediate rematch.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The dude got finished badly!

Imagine a real fight.. Sonnen wouldn't be there anymore and in this case wouldn't be able to fight again!

I can't believe people call for a rematch if somebody got stopped lol^^ where do we go from here?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> The dude got finished badly!
> 
> Imagine a real fight.. Sonnen wouldn't be there anymore and in this case wouldn't be able to fight again!
> 
> I can't believe people call for a rematch if somebody got stopped lol^^ where do we go from here?


A rematch until the challenger wins and the champ is unable to fight again of course. I thought it was obvious? :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> A rematch until the challenger wins and the champ is unable to fight again of course. I thought it was obvious? :thumb02:


It really looks like it, haha^^

So ridiculous!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know about an immediate rematch, but I think Sonnen won't go too far down to make his way back up...There isn't really anybody who could do what he did (I don't think Vitor would actually threaten Silva).

All I want is to see the best fighters fight for the belt, and at the moment, I think it is still Sonnen who is #2.

I do not want to go through another couple of years of Silva fighting guys who have zero chance of beating him.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

suniis said:


> I don't know about an immediate rematch, but I think Sonnen won't go too far down to make his way back up...There isn't really anybody who could do what he did (I don't think Vitor would actually threaten Silva).
> 
> All I want is to see the best fighters fight for the belt, and at the moment, I think it is still Sonnen who is #2.
> 
> I do not want to go through another couple of years of Silva fighting guys who have zero chance of beating him.


Sonnens fight with Silva has opened up a whole new light on the MW division. He showed that Silva is more vulnerable than people gave him credit for. He showed that if you pressure Silva and get in his face, you can hurt him. Theres gonna be so many fighters now who will believe they can beat Silva, whereas before this fight, you got the feeling that the fighters were already beat before stepping into the cage.

I wouldnt be surprised to see Vitor win the standup with Silva, so long as he pressures him from the get go, right off the bat :thumb02:


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The dude got finished badly!
> 
> Imagine a real fight.. Sonnen wouldn't be there anymore and in this case wouldn't be able to fight again!
> 
> I can't believe people call for a rematch if somebody got stopped lol^^ where do we go from here?



I wouldn't say being dominated for four and a half rounds to lose by a choke to be considered finished badly.


And what's this talk of a real fight? wasn't that what they were just in?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

suffersystem said:


> I wouldn't say being dominated for four and a half rounds to lose by a choke to be considered finished badly.
> 
> 
> *And what's this talk of a real fight? wasn't that what they were just in?*


Hah no! They were in an MMA fight. Real fights usually start off with a sucker punch, and theres sometimes groin shots, biting, gouging - MMA fights definately aren "real" fights in the context Bobby implied.


----------



## Tenacious Cole (Aug 6, 2010)

As far as a the rematch goes- from a revenue perspective alone it makes a lot fo sense. Sonnen's talk brought in numbers I am sure; and now people will know Silva is vulnerable and that the next match could very well end differently.

It is a fight people will wnat to see, and even those saying no, right now, will watch it.

As far as deserving or not- the UFC doesn't really match fighters based on deserving or on rankings. So it should be no surprise no matter who gets the match.

Sonnen obviously needs to fix his sub defense, but if he learned to strike just a bit harder on the ground...


And with the talk of Vitor getting the next shot, that may have to happene first. Thta would push Sonnen Silva 2 back at least 6 motnhs form now. between injuries, changes, one of the 2 losing their next fight - the fight may never happen anyway. 

elfort has been out of the UFC to long but looking at his past- great against strikers and BJJ guys- horrible againts wrestlers. Anderson might, unlikely though, lose. CHael might get submitted his next fight and then the rematch is not going to happen.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Chael did something no one has done right out the gate he pressed. Silva did not get that minute to feel his opponent out. I think that cut had nothing to do with it, in the nate fight he had a worst cut but still managed to keep his composure and won.


If the Marquartd fight would have been a 5 rounder I feel that Chael would have lost. Nate appeared to be figuring out (Chael was gassing) at the end of the 3rd.

I don't think Chael will ever win a title, because I don't think he can finish an elite fighter and in a 5 round fight there is just too many chances for his opponents to either open up a cut from the bottom and/or submit him.



Majortom505 said:


> Yep, I do.
> 
> All fighters get older, all lose the edge that made them great, if they ever were great.
> 
> ...


What the hell are you smoking? His 3 prior fights were arguably the best of his career.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> If the Marquartd fight would have been a 5 rounder I feel that Chael would have lost. Nate appeared to be figuring out (Chael was gassing) at the end of the 3rd.
> 
> I don't think Chael will ever win a title, because I don't think he can finish an elite fighter and in a 5 round fight there is just too many chances for his opponents to either open up a cut from the bottom and/or submit him.
> 
> What the hell are you smoking? His 3 prior fights were arguably the best of his career.


What I smoke is none of anyone's business. ;-)

BJ, to be accurate, is 2-2 in his last 4 fights. I thought he called in the training for the Edgar fight, and I believe he will lose even worse in his next fight. All my opinion and we all understand about opinions.

I see BJ and I see a guy fighting for money. I watched his earliest fights in the UFC and he was trim, and anxious to win. I believe GSP took his heart away and he has won since then on his great skill set and his flexibility. If you don't it means NOTHING to me.

I don't think BJ has it in him to beat Edgar and I don't think he could beat Ben Henderson from the WEC.

We will soon see, so why argue?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

suffersystem said:


> I wouldn't say being dominated for four and a half rounds to lose by a choke to be considered finished badly.
> 
> 
> And what's this talk of a real fight? wasn't that what they were just in?


In a real fight or lets call it " to the death" fight, you kill the guy. Sonnen would have died that night! And a dead man can't ask for a rematch right^^

that was just to show you guys, that Sonnen got finished that night. It's not like the Machida/Shogun situation or Edgar/Penn situation. It's the Brock/Carwin one! 

Last time I am going to say this now  Silva stopped him and when you get stopped, you lost in the most obvious fashion. Thats why Championship fights are 5 Rounds instead of only 3.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Wow, I had a nice long post going with facts and what not.. Browser refreshed and its gone so.... Dammit what did I say.

Silva was letting Chael punch him in the head a lot could this be because of his ribs? Leaving his head open to abuse to protect the injury? 
I know i was shocked and speechless watching Silva get man handled but between the third and fourth I told myself "Something is about to happen I just can not see silva losing this badly this way." I was just a round to early :thumbsup:

Screw all the rubber match talk, there will be a Sonnen v Silva 2 soon enough. 

Whoever said that Chael was the first and only to push the fight to Silva may not have seen the Forrest fight. Correct me if im wrong. Forrest pushed the fight and caused it to end horribly, more like epic failure if you will.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

this thread is full of people on both sides. silva got the finish but overall was not the better fighter.Silva got a miracle sub at the end. Why is it called a miracle sub? because he had no choice but to finish the fight to get the win. I like how people keep saying Sonnen could not finish Silva. Whens the last time silva was finished?

To the immediate rematch stuff. i dont like them and its the first time andy has had a game opponent in a while. That being said, i think sonnen should get some time to work on that large hole in his game before another shot. he can beat silva he proved that much. Now he needs to improve so that next time he can take the belt.

To the ones likening this fight to the Carwin/Lesnar fight lol. Brock did not get dominated for 4+ rounds. Also if the roles were reversed and silva beat on sonnen for 4 rounds and sonnen somehow got the sub or ko, would everyone be saying silva needs to fight someone else?

I think this fight is similar to fights like the Lawler/manhoef fight or the Cung le/scott smith fight or even brock/mir 1. did the better fighter win those times? i dont think so.

Oh well as always its my opinion but i think if the two meet again silva will lose.


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone else notice it seemed he was going for a punch to Sonnens thigh when he slipped in the 5th? He does that stuff to toy with people like Maia but I can't imagine him trying that so late in the fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I have to watch the fight again first, to actually tell this. But how many submission attempts did silva actually do??
> 
> I don't think he tried more then 5 and one of them ended the fight! But I have to watch it again first.


Id like to agree with you but i just cant. Chaels ground game is amazing in a different way then someone with BJJ is. Chael probably wont EVER finish as many opponents as Silva can BUT Silva will NEVER come even close to being able to do what Chael can do on the ground. Yes Silva finished the fight but thats just because the triangle is a finishing move while Chaels ground work is more of beating the crap out of you until the fight is over. I think what Silva did anyone with decent BJJ could have done BUT what Chael did i doubt many people could replicate. Thus im giving the ground game to Chael... Also if Silva was better on the ground he wouldnt have wanted the fight standing. Silva has BETTER BJJ thats obvious but everything else down there is all chael.



BobbyCooper said:


> Silva is 35 years of age! Why should he have to fight the toughest challenge of his life again?? He just beat him! Thats why championship fights are 5 round fights and aren't just 3. It shows clearly who the better fighter is.
> 
> Silva did around 5 sub attempts in the entire fight and he finished him with one of those.
> 
> ...


But i dont see it the way you do. I dont think Anderson shown he is CLEARLY the better fighter. I think alot of people including me are seeing Anderson Triangle choke more of a mess up from Chael rather then Superb skills by Anderson. If he was clearly better then Chael i doubt he would have waited till there is a minute left in the fight to finish him. Thats my 2 cents on the topic i wont go too much more into that.

But arnt you at all curious in a REmatch?? If the MW division was Stacked with all these contenders then id 100% agree with you. But seriously there is NO ONE in the MW division that can give Silva a run for his money. Lets see the fight that quiet frankly could have gone either way one more time and find out if it was a fluke or if it was simply Silva is the better fighter. Also i dont MIND if he doesnt get an immediate REmatch. he can go through Vitor to get one for all i care BUT i just don't see a reason for people to not want to see a REmatch. 



The Lone Wolf said:


> Ah come on dude. You usually make great posts but this is definately one for the trash. Theres valid reasons why people dont want to see an immediate rematch. Like has already been said, just because a fight is a good fight, doesnt mean the loser deserves a rematch.
> 
> I said in an earlier thread - You can win 4 out of 5 rounds, but if you dont make it out of the 5th round, it doesnt mean shit!
> 
> ...


What are these Valid reasons??? Silva won? Ok he won in a fight that he was getting manhandled. I understand your point that you dont get a rematch for having a close fight BUT that is NO reason for not wanting to see one. Only reason you wouldn't want to see one is because the outcome could easily be different this time around. There are no clear cut rules why does and why someone doesnt get a Rematch and even if there were what does it have to do with wanting to see it?? It was a close fight... could have easily gone the other way there is no reason from a Fans perspective of not wanting to see a rematch. You guys are looking at it as if your Dana White... well guess what, your not. Your a fan im a fan and i want to see them fight again MORE then i want to see Anderson Silva fight someone that i seriously doubt is going to give him a challenge. And no we dont keep giving rematches until the challenger wins that's just stupid and no one said that. If Anderson can win again that's that.. it proves that no matter how Dominant Chael is that Silva will always find a way to take the W.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> What are these Valid reasons??? Silva won? Ok he won in a fight that he was getting manhandled. I understand your point that you dont get a rematch for having a close fight BUT that is NO reason for not wanting to see one. Only reason you wouldn't want to see one is because the outcome could easily be different this time around. There are no clear cut rules why does and why someone doesnt get a Rematch and even if there were what does it have to do with wanting to see it?? It was a close fight... could have easily gone the other way there is no reason from a Fans perspective of not wanting to see a rematch. You guys are looking at it as if your Dana White... well guess what, your not. Your a fan im a fan and i want to see them fight again MORE then i want to see Anderson Silva fight someone that i seriously doubt is going to give him a challenge. And no we dont keep giving rematches until the challenger wins that's just stupid and no one said that. If Anderson can win again that's that.. it proves that no matter how Dominant Chael is that Silva will always find a way to take the W.


Well i have two reasons for not wanting to see an immediate rematch.

1 - i'm tired of immediate rematches in the UFC, theyre never deserved in my opinion (only exception being like the Vitor/Couture fight with th really early cuton Randys eyelid).

2. I'd rather see Silva face someone else, namely Vitor. Sonnen should have to work his way back to a title shot, like it always used to be.

Both reasons are perfectly valid, they just differ from your opinion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Well i have two reasons for not wanting to see an immediate rematch.
> 
> 1 - i'm tired of immediate rematches in the UFC, theyre never deserved in my opinion (only exception being like the Vitor/Couture fight with th really early cuton Randys eyelid).
> 
> ...


Well that is were we differ. I think Vitor wont give Anderson a run for his money and because of that its a fight i dont care to see.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

anyone that doesnt want to see an immediate rematch is kidding themselves or is just scared that silva will get his ass whooped again.

WHy not see an immediate rematch. as much as we all hate Sonnen and all the disrespectful trash talk he dished leading to the fight... the guy man handled silva for 4.5 rounds... no one has ever rocked silva like sonnen did. standing up he knocked one of the best on his ass 2 times and out wrestled him... if he could just work on his submission defence id love to see a rematch.

you can argue that it may not be fair and chael should go down the chain and work his way back to a title shot, but there should be an exception given the situation in the middleweight division. 

Anderson Silva has absolutely dominated and has not been slightly challenged until sonnen... people suggesting leben get another shot is just funny. what for?

i just think an immediate rematch is warranted simply because sonnen took the fight to the champ... hes the only guy that wasnt scared before the bell rang and almost pulled off some the most craziest trash talking in UFC history. props to andy for winning when he looked down and out. props to sonnen as well for being the only guy ever in the UFC to challenge the champ and almost beat him.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Well i have two reasons for not wanting to see an immediate rematch.
> 
> 1 - i'm tired of immediate rematches in the UFC, theyre never deserved in my opinion (only exception being like the Vitor/Couture fight with th really early cuton Randys eyelid).
> 
> ...


I completely agree with your first point. However, the UFC gave Penn and Shogun rematches for close fights so the president has been set. My main reason for believing there should be a rematch is the complete opposite of your second point. Theres no way you can logically argue that Belfort has done anything to deserve a title shot. Hes won 1 fight in the UFC it was almost a year ago and it wasnt even at 185! Sonnen doesnt deserve a rematch because he was winning this fight, he deserves it because hes the best of the rest.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> In a real fight or lets call it " to the death" fight, you kill the guy. Sonnen would have died that night! And a dead man can't ask for a rematch right



To me, this is always a silly argument. In a real fight, to the death, Chael and Anderson would be eye gouging and biting, making a lot of the fight impossible. They would also be kneeing, headbutting, kicking on the ground and hitting the back of the head. How do you know Chael doesn't just gouge Anderson's eyes until he lets go of the triangle? How do you know that Chael couldn't have killed Anderson prior with illegal blows? Pointless argument... 

Look, Anderson is the # 1 P4P fighter in the world. He won the fight via submission. But I know there is a guy out there right now that can walk right through him, put him on his ass, and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Rewatching the fight right now. Couple things....

1. After round 1 Silva gets up and momentarily grabs his ribs as he wald to the corner and winces....

2. Sonnen was asked between rounds 1 and 2 if he wanted vaseline he said no, after second round he is in the background but he never gets any on again... That's strange, possible flaw to cause a cut easier. If he was worried about being slippery on Silva that argument is not good because Silva still got it on him and Sonnen is all over his face.

3. Round one definitely 10 8 round two and three are 10 9.

4. After round 3 still no vaseline, beginning round four. Silva comes out like he has every other round attacking, except he connects more. I'd say he had him for a minute Chael started throwing wildly.. 

5. Silva takes him down beginning of fourth, why, why, why does Silva stay on top? He always gets up after 3rounds of ground domination why stay on top of a dangerous wrestler?

6. If you watch a lot of times it seems he is letting Chael punch him in the face from the top, occasionally attempting a sub.

7. After 4 rounds of domination Silva starts off full if energy again Sonnen looks tired. Silva slips, Chael gives up a good arm triangle for mount? Bjj sure is gay Chael you could of won it there round five 4:22, way to give it up.

8. Then the quick triangle/arm bar/ankle lock thing... Chael did not want to tap there, as stated before looks like he second guessed the decision instantly.

Great fight either way. Sorry for long post just wanted to have a fresh perspective on the fight. Chael will be back either way, have a feeling Dana White may do it for the demand factor.


----------



## kiley_sean (Dec 31, 2008)

InAweOfFedor said:


> Why would you not wanna see these two go at it again,


HAHA!! Because this fight was way too close for comfort to the Silva bandwagon. 

Had Silva lost..man, it would have been rematch city up in this piece. "He was injured..not himself...he ran out of time..he was drugged...he was on his period..he didn't practice his dance moves.., etc."


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kiley_sean said:


> HAHA!! Because this fight was way too close for comfort to the Silva bandwagon.
> 
> Had Silva lost..man, it would have been rematch city up in this piece. "He was injured..not himself...he ran out of time..he was drugged...he was on his period..he didn't practice his dance moves.., etc."


I hate to say this cause i think your trolling... BUT

i agree with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiley_sean (Dec 31, 2008)

I've already received neg-rep for supposed "Trolling" so it doesn't matter. 

Just because I don't post on this site doesn't make me a troll. I've been a fan of MMA since '95. I just call it how I see it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kiley_sean said:


> I've already received neg-rep for supposed "Trolling" so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Just because I don't post on this site doesn't make me a troll. I've been a fan of MMA since '95. I just call it how I see it.


Which is why im saying i agree with you.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

kiley_sean said:


> HAHA!! Because this fight was way too close for comfort to the Silva bandwagon.
> 
> Had Silva lost..man, it would have been rematch city up in this piece. "He was injured..not himself...he ran out of time..he was drugged...he was on his period..he didn't practice his dance moves.., etc."


For real. It's hard to imagine why anyone wouldn't want this rematch unless they're just scared for Silva because they know Sonnen can beat him. Out comes all this "but but he finished Sonnen decisively" and "but but other people deserve it more" shit. I give Silva his props but come the **** on, Sonnen is clearly his best competition.

Belfort v. Sonnen first for #1 contender since Silva's injured.

Then Silva v. Sonnen II and if Silva wins then on to superfights and eventual retirement. But right now the superfight for Silva is Cheal Sonnen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

kiley_sean said:


> HAHA!! Because this fight was way too close for comfort to the Silva bandwagon.
> 
> Had Silva lost..man, it would have been rematch city up in this piece. "He was injured..not himself...he ran out of time..he was drugged...he was on his period..he didn't practice his dance moves.., etc."


No way. If Sonnen had made it to the end of the fifth, It would have been a disgrace to award Silva an immediate rematch... and Im one of those who doesn't think Sonnen deserves a rematch straight away.

Put it this way, if Silva knocked Sonnen out in the fifth, who would be asking for a rematch?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sure, but Chael will have to work his way back up again while Anderson prepares for a new opponent one with serious KO abilities. Vitor is bad ass...

Chael should fight against Belcher then Bisping cuz that would be hilarious. Wand is another option, but everybody wants to see Leben vs Wand.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason12 said:


> I completely agree with your first point. However, the UFC gave Penn and Shogun rematches for close fights so the president has been set. My main reason for believing there should be a rematch is the complete opposite of your second point. Theres no way you can logically argue that Belfort has done anything to deserve a title shot. Hes won 1 fight in the UFC it was almost a year ago and it wasnt even at 185! Sonnen doesnt deserve a rematch because he was winning this fight, he deserves it because hes the best of the rest.


So .... how often should Silva/Sonnen take place? Two or three times a year?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> So .... how often should Silva/Sonnen take place? Two or three times a year?


Exactly. We could call it Slonnen Day. Or Chanderson Day... or something. It could be fun, no?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> To me, this is always a silly argument. In a real fight, to the death, Chael and Anderson would be eye gouging and biting, making a lot of the fight impossible. They would also be kneeing, headbutting, kicking on the ground and hitting the back of the head. How do you know Chael doesn't just gouge Anderson's eyes until he lets go of the triangle? How do you know that Chael couldn't have killed Anderson prior with illegal blows? Pointless argument...
> 
> Look, Anderson is the # 1 P4P fighter in the world. He won the fight via submission. But I know there is a guy out there right now that can walk right through him, put him on his ass, and beat the crap out of him.


In an "to the death" fight with MMA rules of course 

Trust me Silva knows more illegal weapons then Sonnen. I mean HELLO Steven Segal 


Ok I am honest with ya now. I don't see why the greatest living fighter needs to fight a guy again who is just the superior Wrestler. He just beat the toughest Challenge of his life, is 35 years old now..

And yes, deserves better then losing to a jerk like Sonnen. AFTER HE JUST BEAT HIM!!!

Give the guy what he deserves! Thats all I am asking. Is it fair?? Maybe, I believe it is! 

If Silva had KO'ed him in the fifth, we wouldn't have this debate right now. Respect BJJ!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> So .... how often should Silva/Sonnen take place? Two or three times a year?


Why do people keep saying that?? Find me one person who said that Chael should fight him until he wins?? Or someone who even said more then twice?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Why do people keep saying that?? Find me one person who said that Chael should fight him until he wins?? Or someone who even said more then twice?


If the fight plays out exactly the same way it did the first time the same faulty logic would apply. You don't need to say he should fight him until he wins because you can just demand a rematch every time he loses.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> If the fight plays out exactly the same way it did the first time the same faulty logic would apply. You don't need to say he should fight him until he wins because you can just demand a rematch every time he loses.


I think the best 2 fighters should fight for the belt.
As long as Sonnen is clearly #2 (I'm not necessarily saying he is) he should be fighting As for the belt.

Why would you want to see the Champ defend his belt against sub-par opponents? didn't we have enough of this already?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> If the fight plays out exactly the same way it did the first time the same faulty logic would apply. You don't need to say he should fight him until he wins because you can just demand a rematch every time he loses.


nope... it wouldnt. Thats just Silva fannies being picky. If he beats him again no matter how then we KNOW that Silva will always find a way to win against Chael. Chael moves down the ladder fights 2-3 times if he gets the wins he can get another Rematch. I think every person that said they want a REmatch would agree with me on this. You Silva fannies are being pretty dense on this subject. Pretty much trying to Nit Pick in my opinion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

suniis said:


> I think the best 2 fighters should fight for the belt.
> As long as Sonnen is clearly #2 (I'm not necessarily saying he is) he should be fighting As for the belt.
> 
> Why would you want to see the Champ defend his belt against sub-par opponents? didn't we have enough of this already?


There is no such things in sports as someone being clearly the best and second best. Federer and Nadal still lose to other people occasionally. Tiger is supposedly the best golfer and just came in damn near last in a tournament. By your logic whoever wins a tournament should then have to play Tiger in a playoff without him even competing for that right. The yankees and red sox don't win every year and the colts and patriots don't win every year. 

Who is really favoring Chael over Maia in a rematch with any confidence? How can a guy be a clear number 2 when someone below him beats him 9 times out of 10? You earn opportunities at being a champ by winning in sports. If Chael can win enough fights to earn a title shot then he should get it and the same applies to everyone else. 

Go watch prowrestling if you want rematches based on not winning it isn't supposed to be that way in real sports.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> There is no such things in sports as someone being clearly the best and second best. Federer and Nadal still lose to other people occasionally. Tiger is supposedly the best golfer and just came in damn near last in a tournament. By your logic whoever wins a tournament should then have to play Tiger in a playoff without him even competing for that right. The yankees and red sox don't win every year and the colts and patriots don't win every year.
> 
> Who is really favoring Chael over Maia in a rematch with any confidence? How can a guy be a clear number 2 when someone below him beats him 9 times out of 10? You earn opportunities at being a champ by winning in sports. If Chael can win enough fights to earn a title shot then he should get it and the same applies to everyone else.
> 
> Go watch prowrestling if you want rematches based on not winning it isn't supposed to be that way in real sports.


I think your comparison of MMA and the other sports you named is flawed.

Like a rematch between AS and Maia would be any different (other than AS dancing around) :sarcastic12:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

suniis said:


> I think the best 2 fighters should fight for the belt.
> As long as Sonnen is clearly #2 (I'm not necessarily saying he is) he should be fighting As for the belt.
> 
> Why would you want to see the Champ defend his belt against sub-par opponents? didn't we have enough of this already?


Nobody can call Sonnen the second best MW, if he lost to a top 10 guy in Maia not to long ago.

The thing is again! MMA is all about matchups.. it doesn't matter if the number 1 fights the number 2. For you guys it only matters that Sonnen nearly beat him. And why is that? Cause Chael is by far the worst matchup for Anderson.

It has nothing to do with Sonnen being the second best MW, cause he isn't.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

suniis said:


> I think your comparison of MMA and the other sports you named is flawed.
> 
> Like a rematch between AS and Maia would be any different (other than AS dancing around) :sarcastic12:


Who is to say Maia doesn't improve enough to give Andy a go in the time it takes him to win enough fights to earn that rematch. That isn't even the point either. Whether or not someone gets blown out for the championship is irrelevant they earned the right to be there by winning. There is nothing flawed about my comparisons that is how sports work.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nobody can call Sonnen the second best MW, if he lost to a top 10 guy in Maia not to long ago.
> 
> The thing is again! MMA is all about matchups.. it doesn't matter if the number 1 fights the number 2. For you guys it only matters that Sonnen nearly beat him. And why is that? Cause Chael is by far the worst matchup for Anderson.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Sonnen being the second best MW, cause he isn't.


I can see your point there.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

suniis said:


> I can see your point there.


Thanks! At least one :thumbsup:

I watched the fight again today for the second time and it was still facinating. Every start from each round was crazy  the start of the 4th round was incredible!!!

Silva really set up this triangle for such a long time. First try in the entire fight and he makes it happen.

If I were the Nog brothers, I would present Silva his second Dan!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks! At least one :thumbsup:


Not only I can admit it when I'm wrong, I like to give credits to people who make sense on these forums.


----------

